
BLIT: An Early Windowed Graphic Interface from Bell Labs – AT&T Archives (1982) - majke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr1XXvSaVUQ
======
cbanek
"You see, compiler errors still show up while I am playing asteroids."

Earliest example I've seen of a "I'm not slacking off, my code's compiling"
reference.

